# Duda con Mezclador, Ecualizador y TDA



## dark_soul (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un pequeño gran problema con pequeño sistema de audio que estoy haciendo, el cual consiste en un mezclador de 3 entradas, ecualizador 5 bandas y el amplificador de potencia TDA 1015, pero cuando conecto la etapa del ecualizador al TDA 1015 este se escucha con mucho ruido y no eh podido identificar cual es problema, quiza sea que no estoy cosiderando corectamente las impedancias de entrada que soporta el TDA o inclusive desde la entrada al mezclador tenga problemas, yo creo el problema esta en el TDA por que aunque con ruido, se percibe que funciona el ecualizador y el mezclaro.

En el TDA el diagrama que trae de conexion no indica un control de volumen, y como no tengo idea de como hacer uno conecte un potenciometro a la salida del TDA en serie con la bocina ojala me puedan ayudar con esto tambien. 

Adjunto mis diagramas esperando que puedan ayudarme, por todo gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 20, 2009)

primero:
nunca se conecta un pote a la salida se conecta a la entrada en serie.
proba el amplificador solo sin equalizador ni mezclador.
tambien proba el equalizador con otro amplificador que sepas que funcione
lo mismo con el mezclador, con un amplificador que sepas que funcione
recuerda que el potenciometro, el mezclador y el equalizador se conectan a la entrada del amplificador y en serie


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, te comento:

Ya probe por aparte cada una de las etapas, en lo que fue el mezclador y el ecualizador no presento ningun problema, pero el TDA tiene mucho ruido, ya lo probe en proto y en circuito impreso y no mejoro, ahora se comporta como un sintonizador que puedo hacer.

Otra duda que tengo, es como saber que capacitor tengo que emplear,por ejemplo a la salida del mixer esta un capacitor de 470 nF y a la salida del ecualziador tambien, puede ser de cualquier valor o como se calcula.

Nuevamente por todo gracias.


----------



## franko1819 (Jul 22, 2009)

lo que se hace es BLINDAR el circuito(ya te explico que es blindar)
si puede ser de cualquier valor...
pero lo que cambia es:si le pones un capacitor pequeño por ejemplo 100 m.f. se van a reproducir mayormente los agudos y medios pero si le pones uno mas grande de por ejemplo 470 m.f. se van a reproducir mas los graves
BLINDAR:esto mayormente se hace en circuitos de radio y audio.
lo que se hace es poner todo dentro de una caja de metal.Esta funciona como una jaula de FARADAY y filtra todas las señales provenientes de afuera

Espero haberte ayudado


----------

